# Driver Power Seat Not Working



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Took some co-workers out for lunch today to show off the ride and realized that my driver side power seat controls are not working. Worked fine a week ago. I will check the fuse later. The passenger side works fine. Has anyone experienced this issue. The Memory controls obviously don't work for the seat either.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

ok, i checked the fuse and the fuse is fine. The lumbar works but nothing else does.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

*Fixed it*

Okay, I went to another forum and there was someone who had the same exact issue. The hard plastic that surrounds the outside of the seat where the switches are located has been loose for some time now. The person said when that becomes loose, the bigger switch can disconnect just from getting in and out of the seat. Thats what happened. I was able to push the wire connection back into the socket and the seat works fine. Just as a heads up, the steering column should work after you get the seat working again.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

*broken again*

i sat in the seat and since the side cover is lose, the connection came out again. Now i messed with it and the entire connection came apart. There is a male to female type connect that i can't seem to get back into place. I don't want to take off the entire side cover with the switches and controls.


----------

